# Mistabishi HD 1080 TV



## Bobbe (Oct 20, 2019)

How do I reset my mistabishi HDTV 1080 after the front Keys have been locked no remote and it was unplugged please help me reset and turn it back on


----------



## Bobbe (Oct 20, 2019)

I need help resetting my mistabishi HD 1080 TV that has no remote front keys were locked and it was unplugged can anybody tell me how to reset and turn it back on


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Those things really aren't great compared to tubes or modern big screen TVs, especially for retro gaming. It's basically a really old DLP projector with the 9Apps Showbox screen built in.


----------

